
Did Christianity Speed Chicken Evolution? - sohkamyung
http://blogs.plos.org/dnascience/2017/05/04/did-christianity-speed-chicken-evolution/
======
bykovich2
Does this article really argue that the original study is wrong because
chicken soup is a Jewish staple, or am I misreading it? Is that just a bad and
long-form joke?

------
Gigablah
Now that's a title in the vein of "Correct Horse Battery Staple".

